# Verm. gestohlenes Cube AMS 125 in Wisbaden aufgetaucht



## lonleyrider (18. November 2011)

In Wiesbaden ist ein vermutlich gestohlenes Cube AMS 125 aufgetaucht!
Farbe: Rot-schwarz.

Wer vermisst ein solches oder weiß, wem so ein Radl gestohlen wurde?
Bitte PN!


----------



## greengumble (22. November 2011)

Hi, wegen "*Verm. gestohlenes Cube AMS 125 in Wisbaden aufgetaucht" ist das rot/schwarz oder eher schwarz mit wenig roten Elementen? also in etwa das hier? http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.com/2011/09/cube-ams-125-pro-k18-16-schwarzes-fully.html das vermisse ich aktuell... Grüße und Danke, Alex
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h00dy (22. November 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> In Wiesbaden ist ein vermutlich gestohlenes Cube AMS 125 aufgetaucht!
> Farbe: Rot-schwarz.
> 
> Wer vermisst ein solches oder weiß, wem so ein Radl gestohlen wurde?
> Bitte PN!


 
Wo ist das denn aufgetaucht? Hast du das AMS "gefunden"?


----------



## lonleyrider (22. November 2011)

Mit diesem Rad wurde von der Polizei jemand aufgegriffen, der keine glaubwürdigen Angaben machen kann zu der Herkunft des Rades. Eigentumsnachweis fehlt, daher liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass das Rad gestohlen wurde. Rahmennummer wurde rausgeflext!


----------



## h00dy (22. November 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Rahmennummer wurde rausgeflext!


 
Was ne Sau!


----------



## lonleyrider (24. November 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## saschi307 (10. August 2012)

ist zwar schon etwas her aber 2009 wurde mir mein Bike geklaut.
wenn es das ist was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist es das leider nicht.

Habe aber langsam schon die hoffung aufgegeben es jemals wieder zu sehen.
Mein alter Eintrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390580
Mein Bike sah so aus:


----------

